# Anyone have a car to rent?



## Adamforuber (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm looking for an uber driver that may be interested in renting thier car the hours they are not driving. I have been approved and am ready to roll , just need to get started with an eligible vehicle and leases are not an option.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Adamforuber said:


> I'm looking for an uber driver that may be interested in renting thier car the hours they are not driving. I have been approved and am ready to roll , just need to get started with an eligible vehicle and leases are not an option.


I don't know if it would be wise for anyone to rent you their car so you can engage in commercial activity, from an insurance point of view.

I can't imagine an insurance company being too happy about such an arrangement.

If you don't have a car, you'd probably be better off leasing a yellow cab or applying for a job as a school bus or Access driver.


----------



## lionelhardesty (Feb 17, 2016)

you can get car on rent but in Aruba island though sunset car services rather i dont't know if there is any one providing as services and not any insurance company agree for this.


----------

